# Nightmare



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I had one of those dreams last night, the kind where its Halloween and you forgot to put anything out....terrible..!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what happens when you start making props in December:googly: The good news is, it was just a dream AND you're already WAY ahead of the rest of us


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

haha i had one when my crawl space flooded and all my props and foggers got ruined. lol good thread

-BYH


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They're just the worst.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL.....Thanks for the sanity check. Maybe I'm okay after all.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a dream like that once. Terrible.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I had one once where the "Thumpers" got their way and Halloween was illegalized!!!

Don't laugh....IT COULD HAPPEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

jack reaper said:


> i had one once where the "thumpers" got their way and halloween was illegalized!!!
> 
> Don't laugh....it could happen!!!!!!!


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jack Reaper said:


> I had one once where the "Thumpers" got their way and Halloween was illegalized!!!
> 
> Don't laugh....IT COULD HAPPEN!!!!!!!


now THAT is truly HORRIFIC and not in a good way!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I think that would make a truly horrific scene for a haunt. I wonder how someone would go about making it....


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Usually my dream will be the opposite, where I own the coolest haunted house in the entire world....

and then I wake up.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Really??? It's not just me??? *whew*


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

I often have dreams like that. I would say I have about 5 different recuring dreams about this. When I say 5 I mean 5 different dreams about not having everything out in time that reocure often. Its kinda wierd when you have 1 reoccuring dream, but to have 5 different dreams and have them reoccur lol. Each dream has the same plot, its halloween and nothing is out or only some is out, but itll be a different setting or different people are involved which makes each one different, but ill reoccur each of those 5 dreams at least once a month. Anyone else have this happen to them or am I alone on this one lol. Halloween is often on my mind so im guessing frued would explain that is the reason. Its nice to dream about Halloween so often though, even if they are about not having everything out and ready.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm blaming you....you had to go mention those dreams and now I've had another one. :zombie: 

:googly: It's put me in overdrive now getting things ready to make more props so they *will* be out...WAY ahead of time...


----------

